# Copper price up or down this year?



## legs (8 June 2007)

What is going to happen to Copper Prices For the remainder of 2007???


----------



## Buffettology (9 June 2007)

From my readings, Chinas demand on copper will grow 6.5% in the next year.  The housing market "crisis" in the US hasnt had as big effect on copper demand as expected.  Though demand for copper in the US is falling, and throughout summer, copper demand generally falls.  

I have just looked into copper lately (as I purchased my second mining stock ever, Equinox, EQN).  Price of copper from my understanding is meant to fall over the next year...........

The shortage of supply was only very short-term, and copper inventories in China are meant to be on the rise again.


----------



## petervan (10 June 2007)

Not knowing the answer but my feeling is lows around 2.90 ,but each time I look at the dwindling inventries and infrastructure going on in China another run up over 4.00 is easly possible.Interest rates going up around the world may keep the price low but if stockpiles dwindle and economies continue to grow with higher rates you,ll be paying a very high price for copper


----------



## legs (10 June 2007)

What effect has India got on the copper price? I believe I read somehow that their infrastructure is going to BOOM in the next few decades. Was that right? Will it take over from China if they slow down? And if so when are they likely to take off?


----------



## wayneL (10 June 2007)

Buffettology said:


> The housing market "crisis" in the US hasnt had as big effect on copper demand as expected.



Give it time


----------



## legs (11 June 2007)

copper up 2.9% tonight so far...go you good thing!!


----------



## legs (12 June 2007)

4% for the night in total...should be a good result for OXR and BHP.


----------



## legs (12 June 2007)

Down 4% on yesterday.!!!


----------



## legs (14 June 2007)

Up nicely overnight, nearly back to last weeks position....


----------



## Buffettology (14 June 2007)

Man, your really in for the short-term position on Copper here arent you?  

In the short-term, I beleive it may be ok.  Not a long-term position to take however.  Only reason I bought EQN is because they have a lot of Uranium also.  Still a spec buy, and the only one I will hold in my portfolio, but could be well worth it.


----------



## legs (14 June 2007)

Buffettology said:


> Man, your really in for the short-term position on Copper here arent you?
> 
> In the short-term, I beleive it may be ok.  Not a long-term position to take however.  Only reason I bought EQN is because they have a lot of Uranium also.  Still a spec buy, and the only one I will hold in my portfolio, but could be well worth it.




Not in it for the short term... I just follow it day by day .. does it hurt to post charts to help people follow the price?? I have lots of time atm..on Annual Leave..


----------



## Buffettology (14 June 2007)

legs said:


> Not in it for the short term... I just follow it day by day .. does it hurt to post charts to help people follow the price?? I have lots of time atm..on Annual Leave..




Not at all.  Good on you.  I was just asking.


----------



## legs (15 June 2007)

Still up she goes...


----------



## legs (23 June 2007)

latest price


----------



## legs (8 July 2007)

the majoirty where right so far this year...congrats..


----------



## legs (9 July 2007)

up up and away...good for oxiana apart from the takeover/merger talks...


----------



## legs (23 July 2007)

nothing stopping it now... NYMEX stocks falling fast.


----------

